# cichlids for a 20 long??



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

is there any cichlids i can get for a 20 long, my brother has some africans in his 40 but htey really dont do anything except chase each other around sometimes, anything else i can get? thanks for the help


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

look here









http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=57561


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

get a ram or a pink convict...all of the ones that i have had, had a slow growth rate


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Get a couple of female convicts, they're probably the single most under rated cichlid that people often overlook because they're commonly "entry level" fish since they're so easy to take care of. Their coloring is beatiful, they have a ton of personality and greet me every morning by swimming at the front of the glass staring at me hoping to be fed. Add 5 or 6 tiger barbs as dither fish really seem to make convicts more active and you've got a visually pleasing tank with alot of interesting stuff to look at.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Why not shell dwellers?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=57940


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

c an i get both male and female convicts, i know they will breed, but i can use e for p food then, how coan i tell the difference in a male and female


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Females have orange/pink on their bellies, males do not.

Sure you can get a breeding pair, it's most likely very interesting to watch as well. At that point however you have to worry about any other fish in the tank as they tend to beat the sh*t out of everything once they breed.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

milawis are good nice variation


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Females have orange/pink on their bellies, males do not.
> 
> Sure you can get a breeding pair, it's most likely very interesting to watch as well. At that point however you have to worry about any other fish in the tank as they tend to beat the sh*t out of everything once they breed.


 well id just have them alone, today at petsmart i saw black convicts, it didnt say if they were male or female, they werel ike dark grayish/black with stripes kind of, are these what you are talking about, iv noticed my petsmart has gotton a whole section of cichlids lately, they have some cool ones


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Those are the same convicts, look for some with pink coloration on their stomach and you know they're female.

This is one of my females


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

ok thanks, so if i take some of the black ones and mix with the ones withthe pink bellys they will propaly mate, thanks for the help, ill keep lookin


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

pair of cons would be awesome







.... then u can see what they do to a goldfish while breeding :laugh:


----------

